# Wife of a smoker. What do I buy



## woasmoker (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello from Oregon y'all.

I want to buy my husband a digital thermometer wireless for when he is smoking/bbq. 
I have read Maverick and ThermoSmoke? 
What do i buy. Help....Price really isnt a deal breaker, i just want the best.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2016)

To throw one more into the fire, I use the iGrill2 with four probes and it has been a great therm. I'd also recommend an instant read therm. I use mine more than the iGrill for everyday cooking. The Lavatool javalien is a great choice and can be purchased off Amazon for $25-$26.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 28, 2016)

The Thermoworks Smoke is on my wish list!  I already have a Maverick, but I LOVE Thermoworks stuff!  I often give the thermo pops as gifts.

Mike


----------



## b-one (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a maverick and like it. That said the igrill looks interesting and maybe a future purchase for me. Any chance you could buy both and just keep the one he wants?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2016)

The Thermoworks Smoke is a very good unit, as is their Thermapen or ThermoPop.

The iGrill2 with 4 probes is also a good choice.

If your looking to save a little money the Maverick's are also pretty good.

Al


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 29, 2016)

Since you said price isn't an issue and you just want the best, I'd go with the Thermoworks Smoke. As was stated, an instant read would also be a wonderful companion gift. There are times you need to check more than one piece of meat, and a leave in probe is a clumsy way to do that. If you go with the Smoke and a Thermopop you're looking at around $125. The Smoke and the Thermapen Mk4 will run you around $200. If somebody gave me the Smoke/Thermapen combo, I know I'd be a REALLY happy boy.


----------

